# Have you heard of this breeder?



## 1stclassnana

Hi again,

Since I posted my first (and introductory thread) I have had lots of PMs and good advice. I definitely have some options to check out in my search for a puppy. I have the name of a breeder just over an hour away and am wondering if anyone has heard of him...havanesehouse in Lansing, MI? He has puppies available, but I don't want to make anymore mistakes and would love to know someone has bought a puppy here and is happy.

Laura


----------



## casperkeep

I have not heard of them but hopefully someone on here has....let us know what you come up with!!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Elaine

Laura,
Did you read their website? I find it interesting that some makings and chocolates are worth more money. I do not know them nor have I heard of them but is there anyone else that might be a better prospect? Did you ask them for the registered names of the parents so you can go to www.offa.org to check out their health testing? They may be very nice people but from reading their website I had a hard time with it. There is nothing to help you do anything but buy their puppies. They look completely geared towards make sure you buy a puppy and that once they get your deposit it's not coming back to you. I was hoping to see something that might help more from the website but I am still not sure about them. Have you checked with the local club in your area? I do know a breeder that just moved to Minden City, Michigan and I will private email you her information, once I figure out how to do that.


----------



## Laurief

I could not find them by googling them, what is the website?


----------



## irnfit

When I did a search for havanese house, it came up as Van Cort's Havanese and Cotons if that helps anyone. They are members of the Independent Hav Club.


----------



## casperkeep

I found them...they do not seem to do all the health testing!! I am sure you will make the right decision!!


----------



## Leeann

As Megan said they do not mention any health testing on the site but I do recognize a few of the names that do have health testing. I would just get the parents registered names and verify the info on www.offa.org website. Good luck.


----------



## Cheryl

Laura--I wonder what you are looking for in a breeder. The following post gives a lot of good advice when searching for a breeder:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=211&highlight=breeder+questions

Good luck in your search! Welcome to the forum, keep on learning about this terrific breed, and keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper

I know of about 4 dogs from that breeder, including mine (although..it was one dog from that breeder the sire was from her sister, who is another breeder in Florida)

I don't think they health test all the dogs, only found a few on offa. they might have testing they don't post on offa, but I don't know..I'd ask them. I think Gucci's parents were cerf'd, baer tested and blood tested. Not sure on hips or legs, but Gucci's legs are really straight.

Me and my friend, Christy..both had problems w/ really bad separation anxiety, but that's gotten a bit better. Granted, she'll sit at the door and wait for me (looking out the glass!) whenever I'm gone..but she won't cry anymore.  There is another person here that just got a dog from them.

I dont know of any health problems from the ones I know, or my dog, she's a real love bug. Although, I didn't really know about all the health testing when I got Gucci. So far, no problems.


Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, if you look around, you can find veterinarians that do not require anesthesia. Also, you don't test the puppies/"babies" (except for BAER). CERF can be done later. Patellas are done after a year old. Hips can be done sans anesthesia after two years old. You can contact your local Golden Retreiver club for any referrals of good hip veterinarians. They always seem to know where to go.

My understanding of chondrodysplasia (CD) is that it isn't new and it isn't involved with breeding small dogs. On the contrary, a lot of dogs with CD have larger heads, but short front legs.


----------



## Lostnet01

You misunderstood my message. By "Babies" I mean my adult dogs, I do not put them under for testing. Testing in adults does NOT insure the pups will free of problems. Only a good breeding program and raising the pups in a healthy environment will produce healthy pups. 

Another issue discussed was a pup with socialization issues. That pups was raised in a kennel with little human contact. Our puppies are played with and held, and talked to from birth. 

CD is dwarfism in canines, not new MANY breeds carry it. But, how can that not be increased by the attempt to produce" tiny dogs. By the way our dogs have long straight legs. 

Since I saw this posting and some negative info about our program I thought I would set you straight.

Let's drop this now and enjoy the fun of having a new pup! Good Luck!!


----------



## ama0722

Is there really a stronger correlation with CD and dogs being bred smaller? I really thought CD was more about leg structure and not something necessarily with being small. I haven't really heard anything about CD with maltese (my other breed) that is many times plagued by liver shunts when breeding too small. I was just thinking back to other post and CD being coming in Malamutes definitely not toy dogs!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Lostnet01 said:


> Testing in adults does NOT insure the pups will free of problems. Only a good breeding program and raising the pups in a healthy environment will produce healthy pups.


Well, that's not totally accurate. If you can test and find out that the dogs that do have problems aren't used for breeding, you've already eliminated some obvious problems from the start. Every good breeder should be doing some basic health testing before they breed their dogs. Like I said earlier, you don't need to "put a dog under" for any of the health tests either.

Raising them in a good environment is an obvious must, but you should start before that to ensure you've done what you can to eliminate problems too. Sure, it doesn't guarantee perfect health, but why not do what you can?


----------



## Havtahava

ama0722 said:


> Is there really a stronger correlation with CD and dogs being bred smaller? I really thought CD was more about leg structure and not something necessarily with being small. I haven't really heard anything about CD with maltese (my other breed) that is many times plagued by liver shunts when breeding too small. I was just thinking back to other post and CD being coming in Malamutes definitely not toy dogs!
> 
> Amanda


No, CD doesn't have anything to do with smaller dogs. In fact, most of the dogs that have osteochondrodysplasia have big barrel chests - dachunds, corgis, etc. Seeing CD in Havanese, I've never seen a small Hav with it. They are usually larger dogs or at least have larger heads, and larger chests, but not smaller than average Havs.


----------



## ypoole

*puppy testing*

Hi Laura,
JMNSHO, I would not purchase a puppy unless the parents had been health-tested for at least hips, patellas and CERF. I would also like cardiac, thyroid, elbows & BAER. As well these results should be posted on OFFA site for you to see and if not then you should at the very least be able to physically see the results of these tests having been performed and their results. The puppies themselves should be BAER tested, have 1st shots & be microchipped or tattooed and AKC or CKC registered.

You should also be able to see soaped photos of the parents if you ask. Does this breeder offer a guarantee against genetic/congenital defects?? They should again IMNSHO.

Will this cost you more?? Probably, but again in my not so humble opinion, it will give your new pup the best possible start in life. Better to spend a little more at the start of your furbaby's life that to spend a fortune trying to fix what shouldn't be broken!!!!:grouphug:
Cheers,
Yvonne
Chicadoro Havanese


----------

